
Google’s new AI algorithm predicts heart disease by looking at your eyes - karimf
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/2/19/17027902/google-verily-ai-algorithm-eye-scan-heart-disease-cardiovascular-risk
======
IntronExon
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16414263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16414263)

